# just picked up a bowtech assassin



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

picked it up saturday. love it! shot it all day yesterday and can't wait to get back in the groove and start doing some 3d shoots and especially hunting season


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Cool, when you get some time post some pics and vids of it.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

ive been shooting a bowtech for 4 years now..i love it!!!


----------



## the eyes have it (Jul 22, 2011)

you should cash in your man card right now... Where are the pics!! isnt that a man law?


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I didnt know you couldnt ask to see pics, my bad dude.


----------



## the eyes have it (Jul 22, 2011)

no smitty by all means ask to see pics... its man law when saying you have a new bow to post pics or a new boat or a new truck.. the list goes on!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i'll got on it fellas! sorry to keep you waiting!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

here she is guys i love it.


----------

